# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  is loral leaving emmerdale

## i_luv_dennis

is loral leaving emmerdale
i heard some thing on the radio is it true

----------


## Potato1992

not sure sorry

----------


## Treacle

I hope it is  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

her voice is very annoying

----------


## Chris_2k11

It would be great if Laurel was to buzz off out of Emmerdale! ('buzz off' see what I did there!?  :Big Grin: )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> It would be great if Laurel was to buzz off out of Emmerdale! ('buzz off' see what I did there!? )


 :Rotfl:  I can remember when she came in as that bee!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I can remember when she came in as that bee!


And collapsed in the woolpack   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kayla05

Lol, im not that keen on Laural!

----------


## SarahWakefield

Aaaww  i hope she doesnt shes cute lol!

----------


## Georgie

but soo pointless!!!!!! babies are cute and they dont talk maybe she should take note!! i agree witht true moon her voice gets on my nerves

----------


## feelingyellow

she used to be ok with ashley, but now this stupid ethan storyline has started she's going to be really annoying, saying stuff like 'but i love ashleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee' and 'this juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust isn't riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight' and 'nicccccccccccccccccccola, i'm confoooooooooooooooosed'

----------


## dddMac1

i'm not sure if it is true

----------


## big bro fan

i like laurel i think she should stay

----------


## babyblue

i like laural too, she's nice and actually cares about others. I kinda like her clothes too.

----------


## Keating's babe

Laurel is great and perfect for Ashley.  Even considering her first scene was dressed as a singing bee....  :Rotfl:

----------

